# Any quality Canadian made joint compound out there somewhere?



## ADBInteriorSolutions (Apr 4, 2017)

I noticed recently that in Canada we pay close to double what Americans pay for their material (CGC and Certainteed in particular). Just wondering if there are any Canadian companies that may be overlooked.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------

